

Java.com down (again) - UltraFlynn

Can anyone confirm or deny that java.com is down? From here in the UK it appears to be down, which is annoying. Very annoying.
======
rachelbythebay
Neat final hop in the traceroute.

    
    
        15  bigip-outage-outsourcing.oracle.com (148.87.120.10)  42.755 ms  42.604 ms  44.284 ms
    

Blaming someone? Nice.

------
UltraFlynn
Oracle have posted up a page saying that the Site is Unavailable and provided
this link:

[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/inde...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index-
jsp-138363.html#javasejdk)

That doesn't work either though. "File not found." apperently. Good work
Oracle.

------
UltraFlynn
It doesn't help that today Chrome decided not to play nicely with Java and
insisted on a re-install of the JRE ..... which of course I can't do because I
can't get to the website. I've tried getting Chrome to recognise my installed
version of JRE7 but it's not playing ball. All round large amounts of
frustration this morning.

------
tsileo
This website tell me it's up: <http://www.isup.me/java.com>, but for me (in
France), the website seems down too.

------
thedudemabry
Down in the US, too. I'm getting a static maintenance page for java.com, but
oracle.com isn't responding at all.

------
UltraFlynn
<http://java.com/download> is back now.

------
ragatskynet
It is down here too. (Hungary)

